# Boredom strikes and a flashlight pays the price



## Battou (Nov 14, 2007)

Hehe I got bored, so I tinted the lens of a flashlight


----------



## ShaCow (Nov 14, 2007)

oookaaay


----------



## doenoe (Nov 14, 2007)

wow, thats like totally awesome...........i think......wait, what did you do?


----------



## Battou (Nov 14, 2007)

doenoe said:


> wow, thats like totally awesome...........i think......wait, what did you do?




You know the window tint peropl put on the windows of their cars so pepole cant see in from the out side?

well I did that to a flashlight just because I had some layin around


----------



## chantal7 (Nov 18, 2007)

Haha - I remember having fun with flashlights.... in the dark!! 

http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c206/chantal7/Photography/IMG_3539.jpg

http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c206/chantal7/Photography/IMG_3555.jpg

Nice tintage happening - lol


----------

